# Wattstopper Legacy Question LCP-1



## JBHiker (Mar 5, 2014)

*I need to calrify what I am asking here*

I need to clarify this. The Panel is an LCP-1 - very old, 1999
The cards inside are LCB-308 Rev G (5 of them)
Each Card has 8 inputs and 8 outputs (more or less)
On three particular cards, some of the inputs were designated type 4 which is On from SC-100 Clock only and off with any signal. 
That is inconvenient if you want to be able to turn the output on any other way.
Some of the I/O on the card is OK - type 1 is just fine
But any I/O that was formerly Type 4, will not change even though I tell it to be type 1
The SP-1 programmer says it is changed but it still will not do what it is supposed to do
The SP-1 programmer says the card is reset to defaults but that is not happening either

I suspect the cards may be too old to change but any suggestions would be appreciated
it is odd for an electronic I/O to act this way
It is only the ones that were formerly Type 4 Inputs

Thanks in advance


----------

